

Pirate Google - nopassrecover
http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=xx-pirate

======
civild
Facebook has an English (Pirate) setting too, if you click your current
language setting at the bottom of the page.

------
drKarl
[http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=xx-pirate#hl=xx-
pirate&so...](http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=xx-pirate#hl=xx-
pirate&source=hp&q=guybrush+threepwood&btnG=Google+Searrrch&fp=b6576609008e8958)

------
francoisdevlin
pirate.ycombinator.com anyone?

